# Northwest ohio (seneca, Crawford, hancock, Erie)



## baseknox (May 1, 2013)

Any one in northwest ohio been havin any luck? Seneca, crawford, wyandot, erie counties???


----------



## lorain2013 (May 7, 2013)

Been looking for couple of weeks with no luck. I'm in Lorain


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

I'm in Lucas County, about 10 miles west of Toledo and have been having decent luck.

I've found 276 morels since Sunday.

We could really use some rain to prolong the season and give them some needed moisture.

Here is a pick of the haul I found on Monday:


----------

